# "Rambone" By Joerg Sprave



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Got a nice chunky surprise in the mail yesterday,a brand new Rambone Slingshot from Mr.Joerg Sprave himself.

This is a hammer/pistol grip type slingshot,nice big palm swell,tube/flat capable and made of an extraordinary strong material( Some kind of Poly Plastic stuff!).

I have yet to band it up but it is very comfortable. I am a finger brace grip guy but this thing is very stable in the hand using the hammer grip. You can feel there will be no handle twist as is sometimes the case with hammer grip slingshots.

Joerg personally loaded this one up with some very heavy bands ( that probably only he and very few others could safely pull back) and let fly and she took it with ease.

This color pattern is one of only seven made. They discontinued this color. I am very grateful to Joerg for this slingshot to add to my collection.

Not only is it a Joerg Sprave slingshot but a very limited edition also. Collectors like me love that!

Thanks Big Guy what a nice surprise!

attachment=50779SC00867.JPG]


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Very cool. Nice one for the collection, no doubt.

Pretty awesome of him to hook you up like that.

Happy shooting!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Score!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Uh-oh...another mention of Sprave! You have a certain contemporary that gets mighty miffed at the mere mention of the man...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL, Mod-on-Mod mayhem...


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow, nice score.

True collectors peice there..


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool... nice add to your collection


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice slingshot!

good addition to your collection!


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Lovely looking Slingshot


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Good looking frame Gary, nice addition to your collection


----------

